# Sunday Special-Monopoly



## luckytrim (Apr 1, 2018)

Sunday Special-Monopoly 


1. Fill in the blank; 
The four railroads in monopoly, in order, are the _______,  _______, _______, and 
_______. 
2. B&O stands for........what ? 
3. One of the properties is misspelled compared to it's actual  namesake; which one ? 
4. One of the board's properties is not in Atlantic City;  actually, it's a community just 
outside it; which one ? 
5. Fill in the blank; 
"Community Chest" was an actual ______ in 1930's Atlantic City  
6. You can end up in jail three ways; what are they ?  
7. What's the penalty for landing on the luxury tax space ?  
8. The prize for winning the World Monopoly championships is a  Monopoly Set 
with ____ _____ inside. 
9. The short, bald, mustachioed man who is the long time  mascot of the game was known as Rich Uncle Pennybags, but he  is now known by another name. What is it? 
10. If, according to a Community Chest card, you have won a  Beauty Contest, how much 
is your prize ? 
11. What year was the game first marketed ? 
12. How many squares are there on a Monopoly board ?  
13. fill in the blank; 
Including railroads and utilities, there are ___properties on  a Monopoly board. 
14. Incidentally, what do you need to own to have a "Monopoly"  ? 
15. If you own three railroads, how much does another player  pay you for "riding" on one of them ? 
16.True or false; Official rules state that you must go  completely around the board before you may begin purchasing  properties.. 
17. True or False; Official rules state that you still collect  rents on your properties while 
in jail. 
18. Fill in the blank; 
There are exactly ___ houses and ___ hotels, and when they're  gone, they're gone. 
19. Statistically, what's the most visited color on the board  ? 
20. True or False; Monopoly is manufactured by Hasbro.  
. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Reading, Pennsylvania, B&O, and Short Line.  
2. Baltimore and Ohio. 
3. "Marvin Gardens" is misspelled. It's "Marven Gardens"  
4. Marvin Gardens 
5. Charity Organization 
6. roll doubles three times in a row, pull a "Go to Jail"  card, or land on the Jail space 
7. $75 
8. real money 
9. Mr. Monopoly 
10. $10 
11. in 1934 
12. 40 
13. 28 
14. all of the properties in a given color set 
15. $100 
16. False 
17. True 
18. 32-12 
19. the orange section 
20. True


----------

